# Craftsman Router Model 315.17381 Owner's Manual



## EileenSteiner (Apr 25, 2010)

Picked up the Craftsman Router Model 315.17381 recently thru Freecycle. However, the router was given sans bits, wrench and Owner's Manual. I was very happy to find the Craftsman Router Model 315.17381 Owner's Manual available for download on your site. Now I'll be able to order the parts I need. Merci beaucoup!!!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. We are pleased you have chosen to join with us.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Eileen, welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

Check here craftsman 315-17381 for the manual. It's in PDF format, so you will need an Adobe reader to view it.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Eileen. Welcome to the RouterForums. Glad to have you as part of our community.


----------



## smitty62 (Apr 24, 2010)

Glad you found the manual Eileen, but I doubt you'll be able to get parts. I can't get any for mine-Model 315.17380. I'll never buy a Sears tool again. It's a shame because in my youth Sears/Craftsman was where you went for quality tools. Now it's just Chinese junk like everyone else's and no parts carried. Not political-just fact.


----------



## EileenSteiner (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks to all. It looks like all I need is the wrench and bits. Shouldn't any 1/4" bits work...Craftsman or otherwise. Hope so anyway. If not, then I'm only out the gas and the time to pick it up.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Yes, any 1/4" shank bits will work just fine. Make sure you get carbide bits tho, as they last a LOT longer then the high speed steel bits will.


----------



## EileenSteiner (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks, BrianS. I'll be sure to follow your advice on the bits.

Thanks, again, to all for your kind help. Eileen


----------

